# Programming accessory decoder



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

For the last few days I have been trying to Program a NCR snap-it accessory decoder to a new address. The decoder comes from the factory with an address of 1. I have been able to program a new address on two other decoders I have in my layout. I thought I had it figured out until the third one just will not program. My DCC controller is the Prodigy Advance Square.

The Decoder will work the turnout with its factory setting of one. To program the decoder I have followed NCR instructions in its documentation.

Turn DCC system on
Install shorting pin
Press Accy button
Enter new address
Press one to operate turnout
remove shorting pin

Thinking that the board may be bad, I tried a another new decoder with the same results.

Any thoughts what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I guess no one has the answer. I even tried calling NCR and Eric 
couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong either.

Oh well I will keep trying maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, I use Digitrax. Some use NCE or MRC, but I never heard of NCR.


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oops it is NCE cant believe I didnt see that.

NCR is the company I get cash registers from sorry guys.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I don't know NCE either but sometimes reading the instructions is
helpful for us no nothings.

What is the NCE part and model number. We can likely read
the instructions on line with that. Maybe another set of 
eyes will see something you are missing.

Don't know why one of our NCE guys hasn't tuned in. Some
are quite sharp on this stuff. Might be the holidays had their
attention so hang in there.

Don


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

thank you don. Here is the pdf manual

http://www.ncecorporation.com/pdf/SnapIt-C.pdf


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see the procedures you have posted.
You list 2 or 3 more steps than what
I saw in the PDF manual you posted.

The way I read it, some of which made
no sense, it goes like this.

You use MAIN track, not program track.

Decoder is connected to track and after
you put plug on the PROG pins.

(here's where it got muddy)

You use your DCC contreoller to'throw
the switch' you want for snap it 
new address.

Strange lack of clarity.

I assume from that you enter some
number you want for the switch and
then you throw it. 

Remove the prog plug.

Is that what you did? How do
you enter the new number?

No wonder you're pulliing your hair.

Don


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Don The turnout is connected to the main track, as were the first 2 that I have already programmed. 

After talking to Eric at NCE he told me that connect to main track means power to dcc control unit is already on before you install Program pin. I have tried it both way though.

Once the Program pin is in, I press ACCY on ddc cab and enter in the new address (which in this case is 002) press enter then press #1 button, presto nothing happens.

The decoder still is addressed as #1 and will operate the turnout just fine with program pin in or out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

Let's hope one of our NCE guys will come on your thread.

I don't know NCE so won't attempt more than
I already have posted.

Don


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

I was thinking the only 2 variables in programming the decoder is the distance the decoder is from the from the main control box and how you put the shorting plug on the program pins. Nor sure if any of that will really make a difference but I guess I will be experimenting this weekend.

Don thank you for trying to help. If I figure it out I will post it here.


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I have tried everything I can think of. I am so frustrated. I guess another call to NCE
tomorrow.


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I have given up and ordered the MRC decoders. I have tried everything I can think of. NCE has been no help. They say seems like you are doing it right. Hopefully the MRC decoders will be here Thursday or Friday and I can finally move on.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't heard of many problems with the Digitrax switch decoders. DS52 or DS64. Did you look at those?


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

No Jerry I really didn't. At this point I decided to go with the MRC just because my DCC unit is MRC. They are due for delivery today so hopefully I will be getting back to finishing wiring my layout this weekend.


----------



## john18428 (Jan 5, 2015)

Got my new MRC decoders. Programmed them both up. Now all 7 turnouts work just as they should. Still have no idea why the NCE decoders would not program but oh well. I will keep playing around with them when I have spare time. Thanks to all that tried to help.


----------

